# Are keel rollers meant to support weight of the boat?



## Andy Taylor (Sep 27, 2013)

Or are they mainly to align the boat when loading onto the trailer? Thanks.


----------



## nbaffaro (Oct 19, 2013)

I've always seen trailers set up so the keel rollers are just under the keel when on the trailer. I would make sure that the majority of the weight is on the bunk boards. I always leave an inch or so between the keel and roller.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 20, 2013)

The rear rollers are to keep the keel from riding on the beams. The front one should have the keel resting on it enough to support some weight. The CG of the hull should be on the bunks.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 20, 2013)

On mine its 50-50.Too much on the bunks & it doesn't slide off nice.Too little & your boat may rock side to side.My rollers help align hull as it is pulled on the trailer.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Oct 21, 2013)

I think it all depends on the trailer and the boat. My trailer has bunks at the rear to support the back 1/3 of the boat but the rest of the boat is supported exclusively by the keel rollers.


----------

